# Time lapse website! Check it out!



## stefanomartinengo (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello, the name is Stefano. I've recently created a website devoted to Utah photographers creating beautiful Timelapse Videos. I love photography and to me, a timelapse video is just a concoction of hundreds of great photos brought to life as well as bringing the moment to life. It is beautiful. If you are from Utah or just want to take a look, check out my site. It is fresh and so the content is minimal at the moment. But more videos coming very shortly and soon I will have a schedule of at least once a week. So give it a follow if you like what you see. Or just submit feedback and let me know what you think, like, suggestions, complaints, etc.

www.utahtimelapsegroup.com
Stefano Martinengo


----------



## snowbear (Jan 1, 2016)

stefanomartinengo said:


> Hello, the name is Stefano. I've recently created a website devoted to Utah photographers creating beautiful Timelapse Videos. I love photography and to me, a timelapse video is just a concoction of hundreds of great photos brought to life as well as bringing the moment to life. It is beautiful. If you are from Utah or just want to take a look, check out my site. It is fresh and so the content is minimal at the moment. But more videos coming very shortly and soon I will have a schedule of at least once a week. So give it a follow if you like what you see. Or just submit feedback and let me know what you think, like, suggestions, complaints, etc.
> 
> www.utahtimelapsegroup.com
> Stefano Martinengo



Welcome aboard.
Maybe try posting one or two of your best shots here, first, since many won't follow clickbait external links from brand new members.


----------



## stefanomartinengo (Jan 2, 2016)

I get a security error every time I try to post a picture... Is this because i'm not a paid member?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2016)

What sort of security error?


----------



## stefanomartinengo (Jan 2, 2016)

tirediron said:


> What sort of security error?


Security error occurred. Please press back, refresh the page, and try again. 

Cottonwood-1.jpg


----------



## tirediron (Jan 2, 2016)

That's odd; there's no reason you shouldn't be able to post an image unless the error relates to where the image is being hosted.  Have you tried uploading it to your personal TPF gallery and doing it that way?


----------

